# Blue gill for sale



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

Stopped at Kleins Seafood this morning for some Mullet for my smoked snacks and they had farmed raised blue gill for sale. $6.95 lbs. I asked the difference between tilapia and farm raised blue gills. The guy showed me a whole tilapia and it looks nothing like a blue gill. Some fairly nice sized ones at that. In the spring I catch some bulls at East that could make me some good money if it was legal to sell them.


----------



## LJACKSON36 (Jan 4, 2006)

Hey Crooked,
the same thing is going on here in the cleveland area. I went to Farmhouse Foods which is primarily a fish market and they have started selling farm raised bluegills as well. I am not sure what the price per pound was but i do know that i would love to be able to catch some as big they are sellling on a consistant basis. "Real brutes"


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

man i need to get to kliens and have them fry some of that up for me. that place rules. they do a great job of gettin whatever you want cooked there. its great.


----------



## deadhead (Apr 10, 2004)

where is this kliens at?


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

Grant street firestone park part of akron


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm guessing these are "whole" gills not filets? That would be a great price for filets.


----------



## LJACKSON36 (Jan 4, 2006)

Papa,
i am not sure about kleins but here in cleveland at Farmhouse foods they are the whole gills that have been gutted and cleaned.


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

Icefisherman4life, how do they cook their fish? I have often wandered when there. I am not a food heat freak and am always afraid the fish would be to spicy. I like the taste of fish so much just flower, salt and pepper will do.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

thats about it. to be honest. no spicy stuff at all. they just bread it and fry it. its great. you get the fries and hushpuppies too. one of the best deals goin on its like a pound of fish fries and coleslaw for like 5 or 6 bucks.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

If you've never been to Klein's, lock your doors when you get out. Not in a good neighborhood at all.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Who doesn't lock their doors period?

I lock my doors every time I leave my car no matter what neighborhood.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I've been going to Kleins for years. Whatever you do, don't go there on the 1st, 2nd, or 3rd of the month if you are pressed for time (in a hurry).


The best deal in the store is a bag of mussels (around 10#), for $22.


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

The same for the poultry store across the street. Both stores are connected some how. Some great deals on poultry there to. The name escapes me now but when wanting to save money stop in there and check it out. Anything to do with poultry they have. I know nothing about the new meat section they have added. I will shop Dumas or Presslers for deals. Best shopping around. All are full service and will do any butchering and shrink wrapping and freezing in any way you desire.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

The poultry store across the street is DiFeo's Poultry. I duck hunt with one of the owners. They are not affiliated with Klein's Seafood.

Their meat (DiFeo's) is top notch. We had a dozen strips, and a 13# prime rib from there at camp for deer week and it was outstanding.


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

I will have to give DiFeo's meat dept. a try. I heard of them by one of the customers at Kleins. That is where I heard they where connected some how. Never questioned the fact. Any other great specialty stores in the area I don't know about?
You can save so much money by shopping these stores compared to the major grocery stores and better fresher products. 
Also check out the flea market in Hartville for produce for deals. I picked up 50 lbs of potato's for 8 bucks and could have had 50 lbs of onions for the same price. Just didn't know what I would do with 50 lbs of onions. Deals are out there you just have to find them. John


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

they fry chicken at defieos too however you spell it. its good.


----------

